# Excellent original patina Kelly Bars



## Jesse McCauley (May 12, 2022)

Tough to top a killer set of Kelly bars for your fancy TOC build.

Collar style stem (no quill)
Diameter is a standard 7/8” 

Original cork and Bakelite grips are killer and display well

Otherwise these bars speak for themselves.

DOND from Richmond VA
Shipping is included in an accepted deal
Delivery to Kuntztown swap this weekend is also an option.


----------



## stezell (May 12, 2022)

Sweet bars brother!


----------



## dfa242 (May 12, 2022)

I'll kick it off with $300.


----------



## whizzer1 (May 12, 2022)

400.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 12, 2022)

Thank you @dfa242 & @whizzer1 for kicking things off! 
No deal yet at 400 but we're on the right velodrome!


----------

